# Black Heads HELP!!!



## KeishaG14 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think they're called back heads...  They are black and they look like they're stuck in my pores.  I don't normally notice them, but I just bought a GREAT makeup mirror.  When I was looking in the 3x mirror, that's when I saw these things.  I HATE THEM!  How do I remove them?  I think a few years ago, a company came out with this tape or strip kind of thing that was supposed to pull them out by making them stick to the tape.  Does anyone remember this?  Does anyone know what I can use?

Thanks!


----------



## Cmiller13306 (Sep 17, 2009)

There is a product called Biore Pore Strips, they remove blackheads. I personally love this product and its easy to use, I use it on and around my nose. I even got my boyfriend hooked to using them. You can get them at any local grocery store or rite aid in the US. Here's a website they have more informatio there. 

Bioré Deep Cleansing Pore Strips

Hope this help. Good luck with those black heads!


----------



## staceb1990 (Sep 17, 2009)

The biore strips work okay, but their effect isn't permanent. I've been using a glycolic acid cleanser lately and it's AMAZING! My blackheads are almost gone. It's way better then salacylic acid or benzoyl peroxide at getting into my pores and cleaning them out. It's the Jan Marini Bioglycolic cleanser.

Another thing you could do is treat yourself to a facial. They extract any blackheads or anything that might be clogging your pores, and it's so relaxing!


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

exfoliate 1x week, more if your skin can handle it
on off day (when u dont exfoliate) use a toner w glycolic acid. i just tried one from vitacost.com and it is great!


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I've noticed that the Stridex medicated pads work wonders also a product with AHA


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 9, 2009)

i'm an esthetician, and i would suggest you treat yourself to a deep cleansing facial that includes extractions.  follow up with exfoliating once a week and you should be fine.


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 10, 2009)

Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid. The best salicylic acne/blackhead treatment ever!! I swear by this product I've been using it for years.


----------

